# My Brothers Bird



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

MN Turkey season just started.

This is the first time my brother has gotten drawn for spring turkey. He has hunted before in Capable Partner sponsored hunts. Anyway he has never seen a turkey strut out in the woods only from a vehicle and so forth.

Well needless to say he saw the whole show that is known as the spring season. My dad called in 2 different groups of toms, my dad said one group had 3 toms and the other two. I would have been with but was stuck in the office. He dropped this one at 25 yards. 24 lbs 10 in beard and 1 inch spurs.

Here are two pictures......

Lee with the bird










Dad and Lee at the registration station










Oh yeah.....he also found a shed! So he has done two things this spring that I have not.....killed a turkey and found a shed! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Outstanding Father/Son succesful hunt!!
Thanks for sharing the story and the pics.!! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Awesome, great story


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome. That's what hunting is about. Spending time with family and just getting into the outdoors. Tell him congrats. I need to get out and fill my tag now.
:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is just something special about hunting turkeys in the spring.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Great story, and a really nice turkey there!! :beer:


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm jealous. Looks like it was a great hunt and a great time. He def. got a bird bigger than any bird I've ever shot. CONGRATS! :thumb:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice bird :beer:


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

EXCELLENT! Congratulations on the bird. Looks like a nice one.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats!! :thumb:


----------

